# My experience shooting a horizontal playing card��� ��� ��� ��� ��� ��� ���



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well to my surprise I can hit the card, I just haven't got a clean cut. I thought I would keep you updated on how well I improve.shooting at a horizontal card is a game changer for me. TreeFork has always supported me no matter how I shot, so I'm going to do this someday???????????????? here are a couple pictures of today's shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Raise up the card closer to the level of your face so the card is in the same plane as your ammo path . Angle and position is important in these crazy shots . Now you will cut it ! Your're hitting the edge of a playing card from 33 feet . That's a win !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the help, I will make the adjustments first thing. Shooting cards are a rush for me. I'm going to see my Godson this weekend, he is wanting to try for a badge. I appreciate your help, I don't want to get him started off with any bad habits. Hopefully we will post a video of him this weekend.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats a great effort. Youre gonna be cutting them in no time.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

You are almost there!! keep practicing!!

Cheers!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice try Tag!


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

That's so close! Keep practicing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep at it, Tag. You will get this.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Carles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well today was an other learning experience in horizontal card cutting for me. One thing I changed was the color of my backstop, which helped tremendously. The second thing I didn't have enough battery left in the camera, or me???????????? I'm going to hold off telling you what I think my main problem was from the beginning, until I make sure I'm right. Here is 4 of the cards I hit which made me think I'm missing 1 important thing.












I hope this helps someone cut cards.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A very valid point was brought up by Kalevala as to following the badge rules. Me trying to cut a horizontal playing card is for fun and hopefully improve my accuracy. If someone learns something to do or not to do, that's a bonus for me. I've learned one thing from trying to cut cards, it's an excellent way to improve your accuracy. When I shoot at paper, or cans I find myself just plinking after a few shots. When I'm shooting at cards, I find that I focus a lot more. I hope some of you will give it a try and let me know how you do.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

You are close to success Tag :thumbsup:

When I was trying card cuts, I was using "too good" cards in the beginning.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a good idea, I will have to go to a discount store to buy cheaper made cards. Thanks Kalevala


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good efforts, Tag ... I have confidence in you ... you will get this if you keep at it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I never once thought I would ever cut a horizontal card, but i got it done today. I had hit a few cards, but still wasn't cutting the card clean through. I got a small level out and discovered I had the card slanted towards me. It wasn't too long after I got the card level I cut the card. What a rush as you will see in the video after my wife post it this evening. I just wanted to prove to myself if I kept at it long enough I could do it. I want to thank Marty (TreeFork) for all his help. One thing he said that has helped me tremendously is "continue to shoot at the same target until you can hit it consistently"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I knew you could do it Tom ! Congratulations !


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

Cool! And thanks for keeping up the reports on what you did that helped.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't wait to see the video, lol I was sooooo excited(-: you know that feeling when your girlfriends father ask what your intentions are???????????????????? I hope no one thinks I'm bragging, I just want others to know they can do this. This whole ordeal has taken me more shots than I can count, just because I cut a card doesn't make me a good shooter. I figure if I don't challenge myself I never will improve.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations, Tag. Way to keep at it! I knew you could do it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Just for your information the other half of the card went into the blue tub I set to the side. My wife says I can't see the forest for the trees. Thanks for following me trying to do something I will remember the rest of my life. I think from now on I will be content to watch those who are proficient at shooing cards.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Charles, I really appreciate your encouragement, along with all the others


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Just for your information the other half of the card went into the blue tub I set to the side. My wife says I can't see the forest for the trees. Thanks for following me trying to do something I will remember the rest of my life. I think from now on I will be content to watch those who are proficient at shooing cards.


Don't quit on me now . You're just getting started ! Nice cut .


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting Tom! Now that you have the cards cut, time to break out the matches. I'm sure Treefork will agree with me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice group with the 4 . You'll do 5/5 in no time ! Congratulations Tom .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks TreeFork


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tag, Tag, Tag ....

That was a great effort ... BUT I am going to ask you to do it over. There were two things wrong with your video.

1. The way you held the can to the target, we could not see the can and the target because your hand was in the way.

2. After hanging your target, the target was not visible at all until you got back to your shooting position. That would give ample time for an accomplice to switch the target. Similarly, after you finished shooting, the target was completely out of sight while you walked back to the target.

I am NOT saying you did anything dishonest. I AM saying that I want to be fair to everyone.

Keep that target in view at ALL times from the time you hang it until you are finished shooting and you go back to check the target. So, since you are not using a mirror to show you at your shooting position, you need to back away from the target with the camera trained on the target, NOT on the tape on the floor. And when you go back to the target after shooting, keep the camera trained on the target, NOT on the tape on the floor. Do not worry about verifying the distance until you are finished showing us the target after shooting.

By FAR, the easiest way to do this is to set a mirror next to your target that will show your shooting position. You will have to fiddle with the mirror a bit to get it set right. Train your camera on the target and the mirror. That way the target will be in view in your video the whole time ... before, during, and after your shooting ... and the only time you will have to move the camera is when you are verifying the distance.

Heavy, heavy sigh ... I am sorry to be so picky ... I am not trying to rain on your parade. I know you can do this. I just do not want some unscrupulous person to come whining to me later when I reject their video and say "Well, you let Tag get away with it ..."

Sooo, back to the range, my friend.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

After watching the video I see exactly what you mean. I will make a correct video. Thanks again for all your help. Can someone remove that video?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tag said:


> After watching the video I see exactly what you mean. I will make a correct video. Thanks again for all your help. Can someone remove that video?


Thanks for your understanding, Tag. If you do not mind, I would like to leave that video in place. I would like to be able to show folks things to avoid. And I would like to have evidence in the future if someone else claims I am being unfair. If you really insist, I will remove it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are more than welcome to leave the video just as it is. Thanks for your help


----------

